# So New. So Clueless.



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

Howdy. Brand new to the world of goats. I just acquired four 4 month old doelings (mixes of nubian, nigerian, and boer), dam raised. So far, things are going well, but I am worried about... well... everything! 

Right now, it's health checks. I don't expect the little darlings to be used to me yet. They've been on our property for just a week. But I don't exactly know how to do health checks on them when they are so skittish. I could catch them, but that'd just make them even more terrified of me. My worry is I'll miss something important, like a significant health issue, while waiting for them to warm up to me. They'll need vaccines, worm checks, hoof maintenance, etc. They won't let me touch them. 

Any advice? Or should I just calm down?

TIA!

PS: I did a forum search first, but couldn't find what I was looking for.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Welcome to TGS! Glad you are here. Yes.they are fun to get to know. Just be with them everyday. They will get use to you being around them. When I feed mine, i just touch them. Just gently, a stroke. I talk to mine. Like they understand or will answer. It just gets them comfy with you around. Just make sure they are eating, their coats look brushed, no swelling on them, and their poop is pellets. All that can be from a distance. You can read to them. Sit on a lawn chair while they graze. Hold a limb down for them to get some leaves. It just takes a little time.


----------



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for that. I am normally a very patient person. I just keep reading all these HORROR stories about everything that can go wrong, ya know? It's all a bit discouraging and overwhelming.

Calling the vet tomorrow to get them set up with a vaccine schedule. These goats are pets and brushes primarily. I may decide to milk them eventually. We'll see.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aunt Angus said:


> Thanks for that. I am normally a very patient person. I just keep reading all these HORROR stories about everything that can go wrong, ya know? It's all a bit discouraging and overwhelming.
> 
> Calling the vet tomorrow to get them set up with a vaccine schedule. These goats are pets and brushes primarily. I may decide to milk them eventually. We'll see.


 Hello there you new person!  Do you have a small pen you could put them in so they cant run far away form you?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here. I've been working on this to help people new to goats. Maybe it will help you out some!

the first one is for a baby goat I'm selling but maybe you will learn something form reading it!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

What they said  My buck was shy for awhile when I brought him home. I spent time in the pen with him, talking to him and petting him when he'd let me. The day we really became friends was the day I offered him a few banana slices. I'm careful not to give them treats too often, but mine really love bananas!

This place is a great resource. I'm pretty new here myself, and everyone has been very kind.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I put on my camouflage jacket and sit on the ground in the pen reading for a few days. They absolutely can't resist coming to try and eat the leaves off the jacket.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, and to owning goats. Sit inside their enclosure, talk aloud about whatever comes to mind, goats are sort of nosy and they will get closer just to check you out. Wait for them to come to you, it will eventually happen. You are 100% spot on about not chasing them, unless it is positively necessary. When petting them, reach for the areas below the head. Goats sometimes spook when you reach towards or above their heads. Offer them a small hand full of their feed, or pieces of hay, or a treat, and the reward for coming closer is a tasty snack from your hand. It will just take some time and they will get very comfortable with your presence sooner or later.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did the breeder provide you any records or deworming or vaccinations?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome.

Great advice by all.


----------



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

I did get info from the breeder. I think I'll be ok. There is a lot to learn. I liken it to having human children, in a way: no matter how much prep you do, you'll never really be prepared. 

Now I gotta figure out what to do about all the dang bracken fern growing around here....

Thanks everyone!!!! I really appreciate your advice! I can tell I'm gonna like it here!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome to THE FORUM. Its a wonderful place. Goats are skittish because they are so liw on the food chain. You are going to ned to work on gaining their trust. They learn through association. So if you are the bringer of treats and gentle touch they will pay you back with hours of fun and soundboard and the odd cuddle. Reading to them teaches them you are not a preditor.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Welcome!! You are doing great. Congratulations on the new does. 


goathiker said:


> I put on my camouflage jacket and sit on the ground in the pen reading for a few days. They absolutely can't resist coming to try and eat the leaves off the jacket.


Ok so this made me laugh a good bit !


----------



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

You all are AWESOME! So far, things have been going pretty smoothly! I got an electric net fence, and we let the girls out for a bit to "train" them to respect it. It went well. We plan to use this to let them forage in new areas around the property and to rotate pastures. They were super happy! Now if I could just figure out the one bully... Time for another forum search!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are going well.

What is the bully doing?
Is it when it is feeding time or?


----------



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

The bully (Nudge) just kind of always goes after the victim (Weezy). She head butts her and chases her all over the place. I had a hard time getting Weezy to go in the goat shed last night. I made a partition in the shed to give her some space, and there's a trough in there with a shelf under it she crawls into sometimes. But Nudge is pretty relentless. They have plenty of space in the yard (over 2000 sq ft and even more when foraging), but they herd together, of course. 

I worry because these girls are horned. I don't want Weezy to get injured.


----------



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Glad things are going well.
> 
> What is the bully doing?
> Is it when it is feeding time or?


BTW - Your Boers are gorgeous! I have always loved spotted Boers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, why thank you.


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Hello couldn't really find the forum I was looking for I have a 18 month boer goat ans a gurnsey only had them about 2 weeks the gurnsey is absolutely fine comes for food and everything 
The boer however is just standing sill not moving around much 
I've checked eyes mouth no sign of mucus or inflammation checked inside 
Also checked his feaces solid no worms or anything but this morning found what seemed to be a big dog poo but could he a wild animal not sure 
No foul smells checked around buts no sign of diarrhoea 
No excessive bleating no kicking stomach 
Just don't know why he just stands around head down


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Fes said:


> Hello couldn't really find the forum I was looking for I have a 18 month boer goat ans a gurnsey only had them about 2 weeks the gurnsey is absolutely fine comes for food and everything
> The boer however is just standing sill not moving around much
> I've checked eyes mouth no sign of mucus or inflammation checked inside
> Also checked his feaces solid no worms or anything but this morning found what seemed to be a big dog poo but could he a wild animal not sure
> ...


First time goat keeping more poultry keeper but fancied a go


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Fes said:


> First time goat keeping more poultry keeper but fancied a go


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He sounds like he has a tummy ache. You could try get him to burp for you and then try getting gis ruman going.


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

How would I burp a goat


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Seems like a funny tummy he's probably eaten something he shouldn't have


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi sorry. Ok. Lift his upper body in line with your hips when you are bent over or as high as a hay bail. Rub his left side. Where his Ruman is. If he burps it is good. If he doesnt you can cick start the Ruman with a handful of baking soda and fresh garlic cloves.


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Hi sorry. Ok. Lift his upper body in line with your hips when you are bent over or as high as a hay bail. Rub his left side. Where his Ruman is. If he burps it is good. If he doesnt you can cick start the Ruman with a handful of baking soda and fresh garlic cloves.


Cheers thank you will do that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First off Fes, get a temp, so we know how to treat.


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

I've checked temperature and everything is normal the problem is with him and not with the female.
I checked his backside was quite poo like aftereffects of diarrhoea but I can't see the poo anyway just the normal ones 
Now he's in a corner of the shed not willing willing come out he bleats really loud if I touch him but not aggressively but not doing anything of the obvious signs I don't know if something serious 
Cocodiois ?
Eating something he shouldn't have ?
Worms even though was wormed 6 weeks ago by previous owner


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Is he peeing? Is it a steasy stream?


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Fes said:


> I've checked temperature and everything is normal the problem is with him and not with the female.
> I checked his backside was quite poo like aftereffects of diarrhoea but I can't see the poo anyway just the normal ones
> Now he's in a corner of the shed not willing willing come out he bleats really loud if I touch him but not aggressively but not doing anything of the obvious signs I don't know if something serious
> Cocodiois ?
> ...


39 degrees


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

I can't be sure on that one as I've not seen him pee that much


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I would get him to a vet


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Cheers I'm going to I think


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Vet time.


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

So vets I've been and a large bill later they have said could be poison but it's impossible to see what as he had a look around the paddock said nothing was jumping out at him everything was safe ( one side of the fence paddock can be accessed by passers by) give him a b thiamine 💉 and a anti toxic 💉 forgot the name took feacel sample said will be intouch but said no guarantee he will do his best to diagnose


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

I don't think I will be continuing with goats after this going to stick to poultry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things get better soon.
Getting the fecal soon would help determine if that is what is happening.
Hopefully it will be soon. 

I am sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

So for those who want to know
5 of my free range chickens were also found dead this morning very very upset had a friend do a atospy on them found out there had been poisoned with rat poison something which I never ever out down some wicked person has done this and it is possible for my poor luke to have had the same I have contacted the vet to let them know and they have advised that if he pulls through the damage might have already been done and has left it with me to decide what to do


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Fes said:


> So for those who want to know
> 5 of my free range chickens were also found dead this morning very very upset had a friend do a atospy on them found out there had been poisoned with rat poison something which I never ever out down some wicked person has done this and it is possible for my poor luke to have had the same I have contacted the vet to let them know and they have advised that if he pulls through the damage might have already been done and has left it with me to decide what to do


He will continue with the determination to find out for sure


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Fes said:


> He will continue with the determination to find out for sure


As now he has fully collapsed and won't get up I have had to support him while he is up so his rumen doesn't shut down


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry, doesn’t sound good.


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Truly heartbreaking


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s horrible. I’m sorry you and your animals are having to go through this.


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

RAT POISON he has eaten it or been given it vets have given him medication but vets said make preparations touch and go


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

Sorry to post this here but he succumbed to it and unfortunately passed away


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s so awful. I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fes (May 20, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> That’s so awful. I’m so sorry for your loss.


Thank you I'm beside myself animals can bring so much joy in your life but when they go bring so much sadness especially if not by their own accord I would have happier if that was the case


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Fes. I am so sorry. That was such a mean thing to happen. Humans are cruel and create senseless heartach. Prayers for your peace. He knew you cared.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

Ok. They don't hare me anymore. Two (Cricket and Nudge) actually seem to like me. Cricket likes pets and scritches. Nudgey likes to nibble my clothes. THANK YOU, EVERYONE! Your advice was spot on! Patience and treats. 

So... how do I catch them/immobilize them to trim hooves? I'm ashamed to admit it's been 7 weeks since the breeder and I trimmed them before I brought my girls home (the breeder showed me how to do the trimming - not how to immobilize them). 

I can probably isolate them and maybe tie them to the fence. Or maybe use a milking stand and a hobble, maybe?

Advice?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The milk stand is a good idea


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is easier on your back to do it on a milkstand.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I was lucky because mine are little and were done three weeks ago by the breeder. This morning, I was able to have my husband hold them in his arms and I just stood there and did it. I still don’t think I got it right, so I don’t envy the position you’re in. I would think the milk stand would be easiest. I’m sure I didn’t trim enough because I was so scared of trimming too much. I hope you’re able to get it done. Do you have anyone who could help?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, a milk stand does wonders.


----------



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

@Fes I am SO SORRY! I was replying to the convo I started, and I completely missed your story. HUGS. I can't believe how awful people can be. I am very very sorry for your losses. And I hope whoever did that gets what's coming to them soon.



FizzyGoats said:


> I was lucky because mine are little and were done three weeks ago by the breeder. This morning, I was able to have my husband hold them in his arms and I just stood there and did it. I still don’t think I got it right, so I don’t envy the position you’re in. I would think the milk stand would be easiest. I’m sure I didn’t trim enough because I was so scared of trimming too much. I hope you’re able to get it done. Do you have anyone who could help?


Not really. _Maybe_ my husband, if he is feeling generous. I figure I gotta know how to do it, so I'll just do it. I'm feeling determined. Milking stand is on the way! And I put up a partition today that will allow me to contain them a bit.

I'll post an update soon.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Here’s hoping your husband is feeling generous enough to help hold them for you. But if not, determination goes a long way. You got this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

We did it! Got all their hooves trimmed! The milking stand helped, but hubby helped the most. And treats.

We learned some important things:

The girls need to be together. Trying to separate them made them panic.
Sunshine is too big to carry
Lining the head harness with pool noodles will make the head hold fit Weezy, our smallest doeling
Raisins are great for luring goats
Stroking their cheeks and ears calms them down
Horns are scary when handling goats
Lessons learned! It'll be much easier next time.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣 good going. The worst is over


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

You did it! That’s awesome and I’m glad hubby helped. Teamwork makes the dream work.  And it sounds like you learned a lot for future trimmings. Hopefully it’ll get smoother and easier each time.


----------



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

Tanya said:


> 🤣 good going. The worst is over


If only that were true...

Next is worming and administering drenches - haha!

BUT they forgave me. Cricket wouldn't even look at me yesterday. But this morning, she was all over me for scritches.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw how quickly they forgive.


----------



## Aunt Angus (Apr 26, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Aw how quickly they forgive.


Especially when I'm the one with the food. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure do.


----------

